# The East Lancs Road A580 cycle path



## Katherine (15 Jun 2014)

Who else uses the East Lancs cycle path? 
For the last three years it has become my regular route of choice. I use it all year round, and have come off on black ice and freshly mown grass clippings; ridden through puddles and enjoyed the changing views through the seasons. I've watched kestrels hover, seen rabbits in the verges and new foals with their mothers. I've also talked to lots of cyclists and walkers; had a go on an older guy's recumbent - that was fun; got my best top speed - 30mph down-hill with the wind behind me - I was heavier then too; learnt how to put my chain on, change an inner tube and fix a puncture. I find the Wigan part from Boothstown onwards is far better maintained than the Salford end. My favourite part is the last couple of miles before my turn round point at the M6. 
I have problems in the dark when riding toward Manchester because the street lights face away from the path towards the traffic and find the car headlights are dazzling - when the evenings draw in again I'm going to try yellow glasses and another light pointing to the floor. Cyclists coming towards me wearing helmet lights also blind me - they think I'm waving but I'm actually trying to put my hand between them and me.

I'd love to hear about other peoples' thought and experiences.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jun 2014)

Sorry Katherine,although i live in east Lancs i've never been on it.


----------



## Katherine (15 Jun 2014)

I think I should have named the thread : The East Lancs Road cycle path.
Is it possible to do that?


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jun 2014)

I use it, usually between The Greyhound and Astley Green, occasionally on other sections. It's awful; badly maintained, abused by businesses along it who dump inches of mud all over it, it has lampposts in the middle of it and parts are only one bicycle wide.

Still, it's better than the alternative.


----------



## User33236 (16 Jun 2014)

I used to use a section of it on my commute and have used it infrequently from Lancaster Road to Chaddock Lane.

This section is awful, often overgrown and very uneven. I haven't used any of it recently and plan any routes to avoid it (and the A580!)


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Jun 2014)

I've seen it there driving past to site visits, I didn't realise it was continuous.


----------



## Katherine (16 Jun 2014)

Katherine said:


> I think I should have named the thread : The East Lancs Road cycle path.
> Is it possible to do that?


Or even the A580!


User33236 said:


> I used to use a section of it on my commute and have used it infrequently from Lancaster Road to Chaddock Lane.
> 
> This section is awful, often overgrown and very uneven. I haven't used any of it recently and plan any routes to avoid it (and the A580!)





User33236 said:


> I used to use a section of it on my commute and have used it infrequently from Lancaster Road to Chaddock Lane.
> 
> This section is awful, often overgrown and very uneven. I haven't used any of it recently and plan any routes to avoid it (and the A580!)


I agree, that is the worst section, mostly because of the tree roots and best avoided. 
I'm hoping that will be upgraded when the guided busway is finished.


----------



## Leaway2 (16 Jun 2014)

I use the road from Lancaster road to Worsley road. The path is useless. Tree roots are growing under and though the tarmac, which make it, for me, unusable. I only do it at weekends, but find with 3 lanes there is plenty of space for cars to overtake.
Not sure I would like it in rush hour though.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (16 Jun 2014)

Some sections of it are quite good. Most of it poor. It makes me cringe when I see cyclists using the A580 road though. Such a dangerous road where 40 means 60 with loads of HGVs too. I use A572 Manchester road all the time. Much preferable.


----------



## Sammy2sugars (22 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I use it, usually between The Greyhound and Astley Green, occasionally on other sections. It's awful; badly maintained, abused by businesses along it who dump inches of mud all over it, it has lampposts in the middle of it and parts are only one bicycle wide.
> 
> Still, it's better than the alternative.


I'm after using the path which bike would you suggest road or mountain pls and how long does the path run for?


----------



## Katherine (22 Sep 2016)

Sammy2sugars said:


> I'm after using the path which bike would you suggest road or mountain pls and how long does the path run for?



Hi, the path runs the whole length of the East Lancs Road. You need a road bike because it's paved even if some parts are bit lumpy. There are some good sections. Which bit are you interested in?


----------



## Sammy2sugars (22 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> Hi, the path runs the whole length of the East Lancs Road. You need a road bike because it's paved even if some parts are bit lumpy. There are some good sections. Which bit are you interested in?


From walkden to how ever far i can get seen it loads of times from but never used it so I'm going to give it a go at weekend some of the comments say it's lumpy here and there you still suggest road bike I was gong to use my mountain bike?


----------



## bonsaibilly (22 Sep 2016)

I've used it quite a bit from windle to Liverpool. Nice bit of tarmac!


----------



## tomplodder (22 Sep 2016)

I cycle along the A580 path quite regularly on my road bike from salford to St Helens then I head north via A570 through Ormskirk and onto Southport, the A580 path is a bit rough in places particularly near Salford, but it really is mostly excellent and has been resurfaced in lots of areas, it is a joy to use


----------



## Katherine (22 Sep 2016)

Sammy2sugars said:


> From walkden to how ever far i can get seen it loads of times from but never used it so I'm going to give it a go at weekend some of the comments say it's lumpy here and there you still suggest road bike I was gong to use my mountain bike?


Definitely road bike unless you have really skinny tyres. You will find a mountain bike much slower going. It's basically riding on a pavement.
I join it from Walkden Road too, coming up past The Cock. So, from Walkden, stay on the lovely new bit laid next to the guided busway until Ellenbrook Rd. Then cross over and keep going..... . A regular turn round point for me is 11.2 miles to the Haydock M6 junction. The surface improves significantly after Boothstown. It's 5 miles to the bridge over the canal. It's 7 miles until the tuning to Pennington Flash. Both of those were turning points for me when I was just starting to build up the miles. A nice loop to add is turning left at the roundabout at Leigh and go down past Bents and through Culcheth where you turn right and head back to the East Lancs Road on the B5207 Kenyon Lane, coming back to the East Lancs Road at Lowton. Sometimes I do that in reverse on the way home. Rather than continue past Haydock, when I've wanted to make the ride longer, I've added extra loops along the way. Sometimes I go down through Astley Green all the way to the level crossing and turn round and come back. Actually if you wanted to cross the railway line and go over Chat Moss to Irlam, you would appreciate your mountain bike as it's quite pot holey. This evening I cycled 32 miles along the East Lancs Road path to Lowton, then loops around Croft, Winwick and Culcheth, before riding back on the path. The further you go, the quieter the path gets. The only time I avoid it is when it's icy,(because I came off on black ice once) then I go on other routes using roads that have been gritted. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> Hi, the path runs the whole length of the East Lancs Road. You need a road bike because it's paved even if some parts are bit lumpy. There are some good sections. Which bit are you interested in?


Does that mean I could ride say, from Warrington>Manchester>all the way back to Liverpool>back to Warrington ??
If so that would give me 40ish miles.....that would be a decent ride.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2016)

What i


tomplodder said:


> I cycle along the A580 path quite regularly on my road bike from salford to St Helens then I head north via A570 through Ormskirk and onto Southport, the A580 path is a bit rough in places particularly near Salford, but it really is mostly excellent and has been resurfaced in lots of areas, it is a joy to use


What is the ride like from St Helens to Southport ?
I have thought of it but worried it may be too tight & busy.


----------



## Nibor (23 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> I'm going to try yellow glasses .


http://www.screwfix.com/p/stanley-10-base-curve-amber-lens-safety-specs/3818f


----------



## Katherine (23 Sep 2016)

Nibor said:


> http://www.screwfix.com/p/stanley-10-base-curve-amber-lens-safety-specs/3818f


That was two years ago and I have been using yellow glasses in poor light and at night. It really does help against the car headlights.


----------



## Katherine (23 Sep 2016)

Dave7 said:


> Does that mean I could ride say, from Warrington>Manchester>all the way back to Liverpool>back to Warrington ??
> If so that would give me 40ish miles.....that would be a decent ride.


I assume so. Check on Google maps.


----------



## Nibor (23 Sep 2016)

Doh!


----------



## david k (18 Jan 2017)

Dave7 said:


> What i
> 
> What is the ride like from St Helens to Southport ?
> I have thought of it but worried it may be too tight & busy.


I do it regularly, it's around 44 miles or around 50 if your from rainhil side 

I enjoy it, busy in some parts but quiet early on, and a great location too


----------



## stephec (20 Jan 2017)

This thread's almost tempting me to bring my bike out of retirement.

I used to use it from Walkden to a bit further on than the Atherleigh Way junction, then round Croft and Culcheth, has it changed much in the last couple of years?


----------



## Katherine (20 Jan 2017)

stephec said:


> This thread's almost tempting me to bring my bike out of retirement.
> 
> I used to use it from Walkden to a bit further on than the Atherleigh Way junction, then round Croft and Culcheth, has it changed much in the last couple of years?



Two years!!!!! What can I say that will get you back on your bike? 

So, what has changed is the path that has been upgraded alongside the bus lane for the guided busway. It's a lovely bit of path from Old Clough Lane as far as Ellenbrook Rd. I've started crossing over the road to ride on that side now. Then I ride up Old Ellenbrook Rd past the back of the Woodside pub, left along Bridgewater Road past The Boundary Stone, left onto Chaddock Lane, straight over the East Lancs again, turn right along Chaddock Lane and ride to where it meets up with the East Lancs again and then from there back onto the cycle path again. The path from that point all the way to Haydock has always been good. 
Recently I have started riding mostly with the club, so I get less chance to get out on my own. I have also learned some new routes, especially going past Bents, through Culcheth and Glazebury to get to Warburton Bridge and round Dunham. 

You'll have to join us one Sunday morning!! I expect you will know some of the members from the running club.


----------



## stephec (20 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> Two years!!!!! _*What can I say that will get you back on your bike? *_
> 
> So, what has changed is the path that has been upgraded alongside the bus lane for the guided busway. It's a lovely bit of path from Old Clough Lane as far as Ellenbrook Rd. I've started crossing over the road to ride on that side now. Then I ride up Old Ellenbrook Rd past the back of the Woodside pub, left along Bridgewater Road past The Boundary Stone, left onto Chaddock Lane, straight over the East Lancs again, turn right along Chaddock Lane and ride to where it meets up with the East Lancs again and then from there back onto the cycle path again. The path from that point all the way to Haydock has always been good.
> Recently I have started riding mostly with the club, so I get less chance to get out on my own. I have also learned some new routes, especially going past Bents, through Culcheth and Glazebury to get to Warburton Bridge and round Dunham.
> ...



You temptress. 

I started running as it was a lot less time consuming, and it was easy to do when I stopped away for work in a hotel, tomorrow I'll be volunteering at Worsley Woods.

Are you in the Salford cycling Club? I know of at least one other member on here, and Sharen the iron woman is one of my Facebook friends.

I've used the path on the westbound side from Wardley industrial estate to the junction where the buses turn off at Boothstown for running, are the improvements on the eastbound side as the other side doesn't seem any different, the motorway slip road at Wardley can still be a bit dodgy.


----------



## Alan O (20 Jan 2017)

Wow, I live in Liverpool and I didn't even know there was an East Lancs Road cycle path! I'll have to try it out - thanks.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Jan 2017)

Can't comment on this cycle path (being as it's on the wrong side of t'hill... ), but I can definitely +1 for the yellow specs.
I've got some and the difference is staggering in low light / darkness - even on a dull grey day they brighten everything up nicely.


----------



## Katherine (20 Jan 2017)

stephec said:


> You temptress.
> 
> I started running as it was a lot less time consuming, and it was easy to do when I stopped away for work in a hotel, tomorrow I'll be volunteering at Worsley Woods.
> 
> ...


The improvements are on the north side between old clough and Ellenbrook which it sounds like you have run on. Yes, the Salford club and yes, I know the Iron Women. Interested? We have a social night once a month at the Barton Arms.


----------



## Katherine (20 Jan 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Can't comment on this cycle path (being as it's on the wrong side of t'hill... ), but I can definitely +1 for the yellow specs.
> I've got some and the difference is staggering in low light / darkness - even on a dull grey day they brighten everything up nicely.


Oh good!


----------



## david k (20 Jan 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Can't comment on this cycle path (being as it's on the wrong side of t'hill... ), but I can definitely +1 for the yellow specs.
> I've got some and the difference is staggering in low light / darkness - even on a dull grey day they brighten everything up nicely.


Agreed, they really take the strain off the eyes


----------



## stephec (21 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> The improvements are on the north side between old clough and Ellenbrook which it sounds like you have run on. Yes, the Salford club and yes, I know the Iron Women. Interested? We have a social night once a month at the Barton Arms.


South's the one I use.

I'm trying to concentrate on getting fit for the Manchester Marathon at the moment, although a dodgy knee and a virus might be putting paid to that, so I haven't got any spare time for cycling. If I did though I think I'd take a look at SCC.


----------



## Mburton1993 (16 Jun 2021)

Realise this is an old thread but I'll on the A580 this weekend, from google maps there appears to be a path for most if not all of the A580 on the Manchester to Liverpool side but is the a path on the opposite side of the road or do you return on the same side?


----------



## T4tomo (16 Jun 2021)

Katherine said:


> Cyclists coming towards me wearing helmet lights also blind me - they think I'm waving but I'm actually trying to put my hand between them and me.


those f@@kers are a problem everywhere, not just helmet lights - stupid mega lumen powered chinese ebay lights pointed directly ahead (rather than down) flashing 10 to the dozen, despite only needing a "be seen" light as their entire route is street lit.


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Jun 2021)

Mburton1993 said:


> Realise this is an old thread but I'll on the A580 this weekend, from google maps there appears to be a path for most if not all of the A580 on the Manchester to Liverpool side but is the a path on the opposite side of the road or do you return on the same side?


Unless there is no other option, I can't see why anyone would choose to cycle along the East Lancs Road A580 cycle path.


----------



## Toe Clip (17 Jun 2021)

“BD to Z-Victor one”. “Z Car” country if you remember the series from the 60’s. “


----------



## Mburton1993 (17 Jun 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> Unless there is no other option, I can't see why anyone would choose to cycle along the East Lancs Road A580 cycle path.



Seemed like the most direct route, but I have since plotted a different return route that avoids the A580 and is only a tad longer so nevermind.


----------



## Sharky (17 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What i
> 
> What is the ride like from St Helens to Southport ?
> I have thought of it but worried it may be too tight & busy.


Last time I was up there, the cycle path next to the Rainford Bypass was in really good condition. Will take you from Windle Island to Skem' Island.

Years ago, when I lived in that area, the cycle path was in a terrible state and I never used the cycle path. Then I think the authorities deemed that if there was a cycle path, it had to be maintained properly. So full marks to the Merseyside authorities. 

Interesting that Windle Island is still called an "island", even though it is traffic lights now, which must have been introduced in the 60's.


----------



## david k (19 Jun 2021)

Mburton1993 said:


> Realise this is an old thread but I'll on the A580 this weekend, from google maps there appears to be a path for most if not all of the A580 on the Manchester to Liverpool side but is the a path on the opposite side of the road or do you return on the same side?


It's been upgraded in the sections I use so can confirm Leigh to Knowsley is good, starts to disappear as you head to Anfield, I leave it before then and join the trans Pennine trail old Southport rail line


----------



## david k (19 Jun 2021)

Sharky said:


> Last time I was up there, the cycle path next to the Rainford Bypass was in really good condition. Will take you from Windle Island to Skem' Island.
> 
> Years ago, when I lived in that area, the cycle path was in a terrible state and I never used the cycle path. Then I think the authorities deemed that if there was a cycle path, it had to be maintained properly. So full marks to the Merseyside authorities.
> 
> Interesting that Windle Island is still called an "island", even though it is traffic lights now, which must have been introduced in the 60's.


It has t been upgraded for some time, parts are good, some parts are breaking up a little but still ok, it's a route I use a lot


----------



## david k (19 Jun 2021)

Mburton1993 said:


> Realise this is an old thread but I'll on the A580 this weekend, from google maps there appears to be a path for most if not all of the A580 on the Manchester to Liverpool side but is the a path on the opposite side of the road or do you return on the same side?


It's mostly on the south side but some areas it's on both sides


----------



## Sharky (19 Jun 2021)

david k said:


> It has t been upgraded for some time, parts are good, some parts are breaking up a little but still ok, it's a route I use a lot


It's certainly changed over the years. Our school cross country run used to be through Knowsley Park! I suspect that no longer happens.


----------



## Dec66 (21 Jun 2021)

Sharky said:


> It's certainly changed over the years. Our school cross country run used to be through Knowsley Park! I suspect that no longer happens.


If it does, I suspect the times have improved dramatically over the years...


----------

